# Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)



## Hechthunter1000 (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde 

Habe mal ein paar Fragen an euch.
Ich fahre im Sommer zwischen Juli und August nach Sveti Juraj in Kroatien. Ich hab mich schon erkundigt und kann dort vor Ort auch eine Angellizenz kaufen. Was ich zu mir sagen kann ich habe leider noch nicht mein BFS gemacht und habe auch noch nicht sooo viel Erfahrung im Angelbereich ich kann zwar eine Angel zusammen basteln etc. aber habe noch kein Plan welche Montage für welchen Fisch und alles am besten ist. #q

So kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen weswegen ich hier bin.. 

Ich habe mir vor paar Tagen eine Cormoran TOPFISH Hechtrute zugelegt Länge 3,30m und ein WG von 40-80g und da steht noch was von 26-83 33l keine Ahnung was das heißt. |uhoh:
Ich habe eine dunkle geflochtene Schnur drauf..

Ich habe in Kroatien entweder die Möglichkeit mit einem kleine Kutter raus zu fahren oder aber vom Ufer aus. 

Ich muss auch sagen ich will da jetzt keine Haie oder riesen Fische fangen von 20 kg.
Ich dachte mir nur vielleicht Abends beim Sonnenuntergang mit meiner Freundin da sitzen und gucken was beißt. :l  
Wenn ihr sagt klar kein Problem kannst die Angel mit nehmen muss ich nur Wissen welche Montage am besten geeignet ist.
Und was ich drauf machen soll Wobbler, Gummifisch, Blinker und und und... 
Ich dachte mir ich hau ein Blinker drauf und Schleppe ein bisschen.

Wäre Super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

macht wenig Sinn dir nun komplizierte Montagen vorzuschlagen,ein Sargblei auf die Hauptschnur ,Knotenschutzperle,Karabinerwirbel.
 Köder was du da bekommen kannst ,z.B.Fischstücke,Schrimps ect
 Schön Weit auswerfen ,wenn was beißt merkst du das schon,was vor 50 Jahren funktioniert hat sollte heut auch noch gehen und auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal ein Doppelkorn,erkundige dich ob du wirklich eine Angellizenz brauchst außer in Dänemark und Deutschland ist Meeresangeln frei.
 Wenn du mit dem Kutter raus fährst ,meist haben die passendes Gerödel an Bord.
 wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Super Danke 
Also d.h. mit der Angel kann ich angeln gehen und für mich hat sich das rausgehört als ob ich dann schleppen soll ? Stimmt das so ?#c

LG


----------



## Petterson (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Also mit Meeresangeln in Kroatien ist das so ne Sache....
 wenn man fragt, wo man die *auch für die Angelei an Küste/Strand benötigte Lizenz *bekommt, wird man manchmal mitleidig belächelt, begleitet von einem "brauchst du nix". Wirst Du dann ohne Lizenz erwischt, wird`s teuer (angeblich gut 3-stelliger €-Betrag)! Kontrolliert wird besonders stark an den wenigen Flussmündungen und generell in Hafenbereichen oder beim Angeln vom Boot aus (also immer dann, wenn`s besonders fängig ist). Nähere Infos gibt`s hier: _https://www.kroati.de/*kroatien*-infos/*angeln-in-kroatien*.html_
_Vom Ufer aus ist die Ausbeute eher mager: meist kleinere Meeräschen (größere hab ich v. a. in Hafenbecken oder  beim Schnorcheln in NSGs gesehen), verschiedene Meerbrassenarten, gelegentlich Hornhecht, Wolfsbarsche oder Abends mit viel Glück Meeraale. Montagen je nach Untergrund Grundblei (wenn Du Sand- oder Kiesplateaus hast) oder bei ruhigem Wasser mit Posenmontagen (lässt an Felsstränden sonst jede Menge Grundbleie im Wasser). Köder hat thanatos ja schon genannt, möchte ich aber noch um Muscheln und Seepocken erweitern, weil die an den Felsen leicht zu "pflücken" sind und zumindest von den Meerbrassen gern genommen werden. Ach ja, und wenn der Köder ständig weggezupft wird, tippe ich auf Mönchsfische, die sich wie Piranhas auf alles stürzen und nichts in ihre Minimäuler bekommen _

_Gruß, Petterson_


https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

#d nee nicht schleppen ,einfach schön weit rauspeitschen
 und warten ob was beißt,alle 15 min nachsehen ob nicht die Krabben alles abgefressen haben.In Häfen und wo es etwas tiefer ist kannst du es auch mit einfachen Twistern versuchen.Wie von den Angelkuttern geangelt wird ;+
 jedenfalls nicht auf Riesenfische und wie schon erwähnt
 die haben meist passendes Gerät an Bord .als Blinker 
 kann ich dir den Hansen gray empfehlen.Es kommen da auch
 Meeräschen vor die beißen sogar auf Teig.Erwarte aber nicht zuviel Angeln ist nu mal Glücksache überhaupt wenn man das 
 Gewässer nicht kennt.


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Erst mal danke für die Antworten |supergri
Hat mir echt weiter geholfen 

Wie gesagt ich erwarte da auch nicht zu viel, weil ich wie gesagt 1. noch nicht soo viel Erfahrung habe und 2. mir es eigentlich nur um die entspannte Atmosphäre am Meer geht und die Erfahrung die ich evtl. sammeln kann geht. 

Ein paar Punkte stehen für mich aber noch offen |bigeyes
Was ist eure Empfehlung für das Equipment ;+
Also Schnur, Haken, etc. 

Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Salzwasser ? Muss ich die Angel immer mit normalem Wasser abspülen?

Wäre nett, wenn ich dazu noch eine Antwort bekommen könnte  

LG


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Wenn du auf Grund angeln willst, nimm bitte Tiroler Hölzl (die Natur und dein Geldbeutel werden es dir danken!) auf monofiler Angelschnur 0,35 - 0,40, Stopper(wenn du willst), anschl. salzwasserfesten Wirbel und daran ein Vorfach aus FC  0,6- 0,8m lang, sowie einen mittelgroßen Meereshaken mit kurzem Schenkel...kannst aber auch das Vorfach länger machen und einen zweiten Haken(Seitenarm) zusätzlich anbringen...mach ich eher nicht. Naturköder (Purpurschnecke und viele, viele mehr oder wenn du Fischer siehst, die Sardinen verkaufen da bissle was kaufen...20 kn/1 kg....dann jedoch besorge dir einen "Silikonfaden" und mach die  Sardiene(gerne auch gewendet/inside out) richtig fest.
Zu Kunstköder- vergiß lieber die Blinker - wenn dann "CastingJig"s .
Auch da mal in den Angelläden vor Ort sich umsehen...haben daß, was dort fängt...
Ansonsten immer wieder gut zum Schmöckern- der "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?"-Trööt (am besten von hinten zu lesen) - da wird dir noch mehr Info gegeben...
kannst dort auch anschl. deine Fänge posten 
lg

PS - ja die Bremse zudrehen und dann mit Süßwasser gut abspülen (gleich als erstes wenn du zurück kommst!) anschl. die Bremse wieder lösen bzw. so einstellen wie du sie brauchst.

PPS - geh raus auf die "Punta" also das Ende z.Bsp einer Bucht/Landzunge - Strömung beachten und dann an deren Kante oder wenn dort nix geht in den ruhigen Zonen fischen--dort ist es sehr steil - brauchst also gar nicht so weit werfen--nicht dass du die Fische überwirfst^^


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Super danke, sehr hilfreich alles 

Was ist den mit meiner Angel da habt ihr noch nichts auszusetzten gehabt  ist die in Ordnung dafür?;+


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*



Hechthunter1000 schrieb:


> Super danke, sehr hilfreich alles
> 
> Was ist den mit meiner Angel da habt ihr noch nichts auszusetzten gehabt  ist die in Ordnung dafür?;+



#d nö nüscht auszusetzen ,jeden falls nicht von mir,:q


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Super dann haben sich meine Fragen alle geklärt  

Danke :vik:


----------



## glavoc (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Sveti Juraj (Kroatien)*

Nimm dir 40ziger - 60ziger Gramm Tiroler Hölzl mit...sollte für deine Rute und für die Adria(da wo du zu angeln gedenkst reichen).

lg


----------

